# Skyrim: Sturmmäntel oder Kaiserliche?



## Wierzba (12. November 2011)

*Skyrim: Sturmmäntel oder Kaiserliche?*

Hallo Zusammen,

ist es nicht grandios? Skyrim? Ich bin hin und weg!
Sehnsüchtig habe ich auf dieses Spiel gewartet. Morrowind und Oblivion habe ich schon geliebt...
Nach ca. 48 Std Dauerzocken sind mir einige inhaltliche Fragen gekommen...
Da es im Web noch kaum Infos zu möglichen Konsequenzen gibt - je nach dem wie ich mich entscheide - wollte ich mal bei euch rumfragen, was ihr so gewählt habt und was das für Auswirkungen hat.

Im Moment stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ich zur Akademie gehen soll um mich dort ausbilden zu lassen um das Kaiserreich zu unterstützen, oder ob ich mich den Stummänteln anschließen soll...

Prinzipiell tendiere ich eher zu den Sturmmänteln... Einfach weil sie die Söhne Himmelsrands sind und die würde ich gern unterstützen. Aber was hat das für eine Auswirkung auf die Hauptstory? Oder läuft dieser Bürgerkrieg parallel ab? Und hat keinen Einfluss auf den roten Faden der Hauptstory?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (13. November 2011)

Der Akademie habe ich mich als Magiewirker unabhängig von der Wahl der Fraktion angeschlossen.
In der Anfangssequenz bin ich dem Sturmmantel hinterher gerannt, weil ich meistens in Spielen auf der Seite der Rebellion stehe, aber mittlerweile bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob das wirklich eine gute Wahl ist.
Es hat schon eine leicht rassistischen Touch.
Aber da ich die Kaiserlichen auch noch nicht besonders mag, habe ich bislang keine Wahl getroffen und spiele erst einmal so weiter.


----------



## MindDisease (13. November 2011)

Also Ich werde mich wohl den Kaiserlichen anschließen und zwar aus folgendem Gründen:

1.Die Sturmmäntel sind Rassisten
2. der Ulfric is meiner Meinung nach zu hohl in der Birne
3. der wichtigste Grund: Die Kaiserlichen haben zwar das miese Abkommen mit den Thalmor, wodurch Talos als Gottheit verboten wurde und die Typen überall Ihre Nase reinstecken dürfen, aber in der Storyline und nebenbei wird des öfteren erwähnt, dass das nur eine Pause is, bis eine der beiden Fraktionen wieder so erstarkt ist, dass sie Ihren Krieg weiterführen können. Wenn das passiert und Himmelsrand ist wegen einem Sieg der Sturmmäntel vom Rest des Kaiserreichs abgespalten, werden wohl unweigerlich die Thalmor gewinnen und dann auch Skyrim übernhemen. Schafft es aber das Kaiserreich seine Position durch mich in Himmelsrand zu stärken, werden die Nord im Krieg mithelfen und somit die Thalmor vernichtend geschlagen!


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2011)

Also, umentscheiden kann man sich wohl nicht mehr, oder? Ich bin Bretonin, und bisher war ich nur im bzw um das erste kleine Dorf herum unterwegs und hab selbst da schon rel. Zeit verbracht. Allein die Nebenquest, bei der man für einen Händler eine Goldkralle finden soll, war schon ein Dungeon, in dem ich sicher ne halbe Stunde verbracht hab.  ich bin also noch gar nicht so weit, mich entscheiden zu müssen 

ach ja: als Bretone bin ich doch relativ gesehen magisch talentiert, oder? Macht es Sinn, bewusst dann auch viel Magie zu lernen? Oder ist das an sich egal?


----------



## X3niC (15. November 2011)

Ich als Elfe musste mich eigentlich den Imperialen anschließen, da nach dem großen Krieg Elfen extrem gehasst werden^^ Die Stormcloaks sagen immer in meiner Anwesenheit: "Schaut diesen Elfen an, der bedeutet nichts gutes"
Voll gemein:-/ Und wenn ich mit ihnen rede, dann beleidigen sie mich immer beiläufig^^


----------



## VipersStrike21 (15. November 2011)

Die gleiche Frage stelle ich mir auch. 
Als Argonier werde ich eigentlich von jedem ab und zu mal beleidigt, das kann mir schon mal nicht als Wegweiser dienen. 

Aber als Dovahkiin steht man den "Klingen" ja eigentlich sehr nahe, denn die sind Drachenjäger und eben auch die Leibgarde des Kaisers.
Soweit ich das aber in einem Buch in Skyrim gelesen habe, gibt es gar keinen richtigen Kaiser mehr, zumindest soll es niemanden mehr geben der kaiserliches Blut in sich trägt, da die Linie ausgestorben ist. Ohne rechtmäßigen Kaiser, wäre ein Kaiserreicht sinnfrei und ich würde zu den Sturmmänteln gehen, wäre dieser Ulfric (der ja scheinbar den Großkönig per Drachenschrei(!) ermordet hat) nicht so unsympathisch und so viele würden behaupten, seine guten Vorsätze dienten nur der Legitimation seiner Taten, um sich letztendlich doch nur selbst zu bereichern.^^
*Luft hol* Hach wie kompliziert, ich glaube ich mach erstmal noch ein paar Neben- oder Gildenquests, bis jemand ein paar Erfahrungen in dieser Questline vorzuweisen hat. xD

@Herbboy
Macht Sinn, ist aber auch egal. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht welche Fähigkeiten die genau haben aber wenn die darin talentiert sind, hast du ja gewisse Boni darauf.


----------



## Schlontzi (17. November 2011)

ulfric hat den kaiser per drachenschrei ermordet? dann ist er auch ein dragonborn? coool


----------



## X3niC (17. November 2011)

Nicht unbedingt! Er kann das auch von den Weisen gelernt haben!


----------



## VipersStrike21 (17. November 2011)

Wenn man mit Ulfric selbst spricht, erläutert er das ganze noch einmal genauer.


----------



## aut-taker (26. November 2011)

Ich würde auch zu den Kaiserlichen tendieren, der Ulfric ist einfach ein machtgeiler Idiot, der nicht gecheckt hat was für Auswirkungen eine Abspaltung Skyrims - nämlich der Untergang des Kaiserreiches und auch Skyrim wegen den Thalmor - hat. 
Außerdem sind sie Rassisten und seine Argumentation mit "echter Nord und Skyrim den Nords" ist auch invalide, da die Forsworn (Verschworenen?) vor ihnen da waren. 

Die Kaiserlichen sind zwar auch nicht toll, aber imo das kleinere Übel und die einzige Möglichkeit die blöden Thalmor wieder zurückzudrängen (cool das mal -normale- Elfen die "Bösen" sind )


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (26. November 2011)

Ich habe diese überheblichen Kaiserlichen von der Karte geputzt. Allein ihre Kommentare über das Armenvolk haben bei mir jegliche Sympathien genommen. Letztlich ist es Pest und Cholera. Die wahren Herrscher sind sowieso die dunkle Bruderschaft .


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. Dezember 2011)

Muss man einer der beiden Fraktionen im Laufe der Hauptgeschichte beitreten? Ich schiebe das bislang auf, weil ich beide Gruppen nicht mag, aber es würde sich gerade aufgrund einer anderen Quest anbieten, den Kaiserlichen beizutreten.
Die Sturmmäntel sind für mich eigentlich indiskutabel...hätte ich nie für möglich gehalten, schließe ich mich sonst doch immer den Rebellionen an.


----------



## aut-taker (7. Dezember 2011)

Nein muss man nicht (Beendigung der Hauptquest geht ganz normal) allerdings ändert sich etwas während dem Hauptquest wenn man eine Fraktionsquest abgeschlossen hat, hat aber keine Auswirkung auf das Ende der Hauptquest.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab mich bisher auch keiner der beiden Fraktionen angeschlossen. Hab sowieso noch kaum was von der Hauptquest gesehen und verlier mich ständig in den Nebenquests der Companions und anderer NPCs. Bin nach 20h immer noch in Whiterun O.o

Ich tendier aber auch zu den Kaiserlichen, da ich in den meisten Spielen sowieso immer gezwungen bin gegen etwas zu rebellieren ^^


----------



## MrTorff (1. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich könnte, würde ich Ulfric töten, und dann denn Aufstand gegen die Thalmor und wenn es sein MUSS auch gegen die Kaiserlichen anführe, und mich dann zur Ruhe setzten und Bier trinken.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Ich mag beide nicht. Die einen sind fremdenfeindlich, die anderen arrogant. Ich glaube, ich lasse mich zum Vampir machen und vernichte dann beide Seiten.


----------



## golani79 (2. Juni 2012)

Hab mich damals den Stormcloaks angeschlossen - die Imperials haben mich zu oft blöd angemotzt


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (2. Juni 2012)

MiLCHMAUSiE schrieb:


> Ich mag beide nicht. Die einen sind fremdenfeindlich, die anderen arrogant. Ich glaube, ich lasse mich zum Vampir machen und vernichte dann beide Seiten.


 
Vampir zu sein, brachte mir zu viel Arbeit mit sich. 

Mittlerweile habe ich mehr als 100 Stunden mit meinem diebischen Mörder-Magier in Skyrim verbracht, aber ich denke, ich werde mich tatsächlich keiner Fraktion anschließen. Beide sind mir zuwider, die Sturmmäntel mittlerweile noch mehr als die Kaiserlichen.

Aber das Spiel selbst fasziniert mich immer noch. Ich hatte nun recht lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber nun hat es mich wieder erwischt.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, ich habe das Teil gestern doch wieder installiert, diesmal mit einer Rothwadronin begonnen. Und im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen war ich sofort wieder voll im Spiel. Und das mit dem Vampirleben ist das, was ich eben noch nicht ausprobiert habe. Die Dame wird also auf jeden Fall, nachdem sie eingermaßen ausgebildet ist (bin aktuell am Überlegen ob Magier oder Dieb), dem Vampyrismus erliegen.  Das muss ja wirklich ein komplett anderes Spielgefühl sein...


----------



## Raix93 (4. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe Skyrim damals 2011 angefangen und direkt alle großen entscheidungen getroffen wie z.b. den Kaiserlichen eins rein zu würgen, und hab mich daher für die Sturmmäntel entschieden war Vampirfürst usw.., aber mitlerweile jetzt nach einer großen pause hab ich wieder angefangen bin jetzt lvl 51 und sehne mich irgendwie dannach von Skyrim zu Tamriel rüber zu laufen aber das Tor ist leider dicht =(. 

Naja wie dem auch sei, ich jage halt als Werwolf alle kaiserlichen Millitärlager und nachdem man die quests bei einer seite abgeschlossen hat, wird man hoch befördert und erhält günstig nen Haus in der Stadt wo die Fraktion ihren Hauptsitz hat ( Sturmmäntel= Windhelm, hüpsche hütte / Kaiserlichen= Einsamkeit, nicht so gemütlich).

Aber damit wars das dann auch und keine fraktion unternimmt mehr irgendwas gegeneinander...außer in den Lagern außerhalb der städte sieht man die andere fraktion dann nicht mehr, sehr langweilig...

Im Punkt Ruinen plündern und neue sachen endecken war Obilivion besser...vermisse es Deadra und Dremora zu vermöbbeln-.-


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2013)

Egal, welche Fraktion man wählt...leider zieht die Wahl keinerlei echte Konsequenzen mit sich und die Questreihen sind eher spannungsarm und wirken in meinen Augen auch eher aufgesetzt. Fast wie "Ach, in Skyrim herrscht ja Bürgerkrieg...öhm...los, Leute, packen wir mal fix zwei Questreihen rein." Man hätte den Bürgerkrieg viel besser in die Hauptstory integrieren können.


----------



## legion333 (4. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Egal, welche Fraktion man wählt...leider zieht die Wahl keinerlei echte Konsequenzen mit sich und die Questreihen sind eher spannungsarm und wirken in meinen Augen auch eher aufgesetzt. Fast wie "Ach, in Skyrim herrscht ja Bürgerkrieg...öhm...los, Leute, packen wir mal fix zwei Questreihen rein." Man hätte den Bürgerkrieg viel besser in die Hauptstory integrieren können.


 
Ja das ist wohl wahr... letztendlich gibt es ja kaum große Entscheidungsfreiheit, da hätte man wirklich mehr raus machen können und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde im Vorfeld doch einiges mehr versprochen


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2013)

legion333 schrieb:


> Ja das ist wohl wahr... letztendlich gibt es ja kaum große Entscheidungsfreiheit, da hätte man wirklich mehr raus machen können und soweit ich mich erinnern kann wurde im Vorfeld doch einiges mehr versprochen


 
Skyrim ist ohne Frage ein tolles Spiel. Aber es hat Mängel, die nicht hätten sein müssen. Entscheidungsfreiheit ist in gewisser Form mehr als genug vorhanden. Aber die Konsequenzen, die daraus entstehen sollten, nicht. Das Spiel basiert auf totalem Sandbox-Prinzip. Und sowas gehört nicht in ein RPG. Das fängt ja schon bei der Charakterentwicklung an (Oblivion hat da bessere Ansätze geliefert mit den Klassen, auch wenn es alles andere als gut gelöst war) und hört eben bei Fraktionen und Quests auf. 

Dazu kommt, dass die Questreihen der Fraktionen größtenteils eher mäßig sind.


----------



## golani79 (4. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Spiel basiert auf totalem Sandbox-Prinzip. Und sowas gehört nicht in ein RPG.


 
Wieso nicht?


----------



## Mothman (4. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


 Versteh ich auch nicht. Open World /Sandbox ist doch prädestiniert für RPG ...

EDIT:
Es ist natürlich in jedem Fall "fehleranfälliger". Das geht mit Open World/Sandbox nun mal einher.  
Da kann man halt nicht jede Situation abfangen. Aber das RPG-Gefühl steigt bei mir enorm, wenn ich den Weg und meine Handlung eben nicht vorgekaut bekomme. Umso mehr kann ich mich doch mit den Handlungen und dadurch mit dem Char hineinversetzen. Weil es meine Entscheidungen und Handlungen sind. Und das ist es doch, was richtiges RPG ausmacht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht?


 


Mothman schrieb:


> Versteh ich auch nicht. Open World /Sandbox ist doch prädestiniert für RPG ...
> 
> EDIT:
> Es ist natürlich in jedem Fall "fehleranfälliger". Das geht mit Open World/Sandbox nun mal einher.
> Da kann man halt nicht jede Situation abfangen. Aber das RPG-Gefühl steigt bei mir enorm, wenn ich den Weg und meine Handlung eben nicht vorgekaut bekomme. Umso mehr kann ich mich doch mit den Handlungen und dadurch mit dem Char hineinversetzen. Weil es meine Entscheidungen und Handlungen sind. Und das ist es doch, was richtiges RPG ausmacht.


 
Die Frage kann ich gern beantworten. Eins vornweg: Ich lege hier keine Fakten dar. Nur meine persönliche Ansicht. 
Open World =/= Sandbox. Zumindest sollte man, meiner Meinung nach, hier ein wenig differenzieren.:

Open World heißt für mich nur eins: Frei begehbare Welt, von Anfang an. Eben wie in TES oder Gothic 3. Das ist der Kern von Open World. Ich denke, darüber sollten wir uns einig sein.
Mit Sandbox meine ich, bezüglich Skyrim, schlichtweg eines: Man kann ALLES machen und werden. Selbst unsinnige, für mich nicht nachvollziehbare und übermächtige "Kombinationen", wie einen beschwörenden Schurken in schwerer Rüstung und Zweihänder. Und das ist einfach nicht Sinn eines RPGs. Ein RPG lebt von vielen Dingen, wovon der Charakter, mit seinen Stärken und vor allem Schwächen (!), in den Top 5 gehört. Allein verschiedene Klassen, die sich wirklich voneinander unterscheiden und somit auch die Spielweise beeinflussen (Krieger kann natürlich keine Magie ausüben und umgekehrt dürfte ein Magier keine schwere Rüstung tragen) hätten dem Spiel mehr Struktur gegeben. Bei der Charakterentwicklung bleibt es ja aber auch nicht.

Die TES-Reihe ist ohne Frage eine tolle Serie, aber die größte Stärke ist gleichzeitig ihre größte Schwäche: Die Freiheit. Und die kann man ohne große Konsequenzen genießen. Und das darf, in meinen Augen, nicht sein. Konflikte zwischen einzelnen Gilden? Diebesgilde und Dunkle Bruderschaft? Magiergilde und Gefährten? Fehlanzeige. Konsequenzen gibt es in Skyrim nahezu gar nicht und das macht das ganze Spiel meiner Meinung nach eher unglaubwürdig und mindert den Wiederspielbarkeitswert enorm. Man hat zwar die Möglichkeit, Quests auszulassen, klar. Aber genauso kann man (und ich denke, das haben die meisten auch gemacht) ALLES in einem Durchgang erledigen, bis auf die Bürgerkriegsache (Sturmmantel gegen Kaiserreich). 

Kurz und knapp: Im Prinzip kann man sich in TES schon immer einen Gott erschaffen. Ohne große Schwächen, dafür aber mit umso mehr Stärken. Und das ist nicht Sinn eines RPGs, auch wenn die Entwickler es wohl exakt so vorgesehen haben mögen. Es dürfen gern x verschiedene Klassen sein. Aber dafür müssen diese auch entsprechende Schwächen vorweisen können. Das würde das Spiel auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller gestalten. 

Der Fokus in Skyrim liegt ganz klar auf dem Wecken des Entdeckers im Spieler. Aber ich finde einfach, dass dieses Sandbox-Prinzip zumindest falsch umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## SchwarmPrinz (7. Juni 2013)

Muss auch zustimmen, dass Sandbox und Open World nicht das gleiche sind und dass Skyrim hier zwar einige Vorteile zeigt, aber diese auf Kosten von Dingen erreicht werden, auf die ich nicht verzichten will, etwa auf eine interessante und packende Hauptquest. Skyrim ist ein geniales Spiel, aber man hätte mehr machen können und schon immer sprang bei TES für mich persönlich der Atmosphärefunken nie so über wie bei der Gothic Reihe oder auch bei The Witcher.


----------



## golani79 (7. Juni 2013)

Die Story fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht in Skyrim und in ner Sandbox schreibt man sich eh seine eigenen Geschichten - man muss sich halt darauf einlassen.


Gibt ja eh genügend andere Rollenspiele, bei denen der Storystrang im Vordergrund steht - müssen ja nicht alle Games gleich sein.
Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn es wirkliche Konsequenzen gegeben hätte in Skyrim für bestimmte Entscheidungen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Juni 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Die Story fand ich jetzt nicht so schlecht in Skyrim und in ner Sandbox schreibt man sich eh seine eigenen Geschichten - man muss sich halt darauf einlassen.
> 
> 
> Gibt ja eh genügend andere Rollenspiele, bei denen der Storystrang im Vordergrund steht - müssen ja nicht alle Games gleich sein.
> *Hätte aber auch nichts dagegen gehabt, wenn es wirkliche Konsequenzen gegeben hätte in Skyrim für bestimmte Entscheidungen.*



Genau darum geht es mir ja. Das schließt ja nicht aus, dass TES den Fokus auf "Mach, was du willst" beibehalten kann. Nur muss man eben dann mit Konsequenzen leben.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. Juni 2013)

@RedDragon

Sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.

Das ist das was Skyrim fehlt, die Konsequenzen. 
Es sollte wirklich so ein, dass nur EINE Gilde wählbar ist.

Achja: Man hätte in Skyrim ruhig generell mehr Konflikte einbauen können, außer dem Krieg.


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Juni 2013)

VratixFaMouZz schrieb:


> Spam gelöschthttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDK4KWceo0k


 
was soll der Rotz hier? 

naja zu Skyrim und Sandbox:
SELBSTBEHERRSCHUNG - 1. Nur weil euch die totale Freiheit geboten wird, müsst ihr doch nicht alles davon nutzen. Stellt euch doch selber Regeln mit Dingen auf die ihr nicht mögt und haltet euch dran.

2. Skyrim und alle andere TES- Spiele haben keinen MP. Wieso muss ich dann so eine Überklasse spielen? Wieso lass ich nicht andere Leute diese Klasse spielen, sie können ja eh nur allein und für sich spielen, ohne anderen Leuten in irgndeiner Form das Spiel madig zu machen. Ergo wieso überhaupt diese Art der Kritik bringen.

Wo ich allerdings zustimme: Skyrim fehlt in gewissen Punkten einfach die Entscheidungskonsequenz, die sich dann den Rest des Spieles durchzieht.


----------



## BuffaloBilI (7. Juni 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> was soll der Rotz hier?
> 
> naja zu Skyrim und Sandbox:
> SELBSTBEHERRSCHUNG - 1. Nur weil euch die totale Freiheit geboten wird, müsst ihr doch nicht alles davon nutzen. Stellt euch doch selber Regeln mit Dingen auf die ihr nicht mögt und haltet euch dran.


 
Nichtsdesto trotz wäre meiner Meinung nach mehr Substanz in der gesamten Spielwelt, wenn es wenigstens Konflikte zwischen z.B. Magier und Kriegergilde gäbe und dass man nicht so ohne weiteres beiden beitreten könnte. Allein das wäre schon eine Konsequenz dafür, für welche Klasse man sich entscheidet. Natürlich könnte man als Kriegermagier der Magiergilde beitreten, war in Oblivion auch so.


----------



## Gast20180705 (7. Juni 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Nichtsdesto trotz wäre meiner Meinung nach mehr Substanz in der gesamten Spielwelt, wenn es wenigstens Konflikte zwischen z.B. Magier und Kriegergilde gäbe und dass man nicht so ohne weiteres beiden beitreten könnte. Allein das wäre schon eine Konsequenz dafür, für welche Klasse man sich entscheidet. Natürlich könnte man als Kriegermagier der Magiergilde beitreten, war in Oblivion auch so.


 
Was hindert dich daran? Kannst ja einen Char so aufziehen, dass du dir selbst sagst, der hat diese und jene Gesinnugen/Fähigkeiten und kann deswegen nicht zu den Sturmmänteln oder der Magiergilde beitreten. Ist es nicht das was Rollenspiele im klassischen Sinn ausgemacht hat?


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juni 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> was soll der Rotz hier?
> 
> naja zu Skyrim und Sandbox:
> SELBSTBEHERRSCHUNG - 1. Nur weil euch die totale Freiheit geboten wird, müsst ihr doch nicht alles davon nutzen. Stellt euch doch selber Regeln mit Dingen auf die ihr nicht mögt und haltet euch dran.
> ...


 
Und sowas sollte schon bei der Klassenauswahl der Fall sein. 
Drei Bereiche: Kampf, Magie, Dieb (wie es in oblivion der Fall ist)
Und sobald man sich für eine Art entschieden hat, darf man sich die jeweiligen entsprechenden Skills raus suchen. 
Das heißt: Für einen Krieger schwere Rüstung, Zweihandschwerter, Einhandwaffen und Schild etc. Nichts anderes. Keine Magie, keine magischen Stäbe etc. 
Für Dieb und Magier das gleiche in Grün. 

Crafting, Redegewandheit usw. sollten nur sekundäre Skills sein, mit denen man nicht leveln kann. Optimalerweise sollte man gerade die Berufe nur bei den jeweiligen NPCs erlernen können. Dann wären auch ein paar mehr sekundäre Skills möglich gewesen, ähnlich wie im DsA-Regelwerk. 

All das hätte Skyrim mehr Substanz und Struktur verliehen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und sowas sollte schon bei der Klassenauswahl der Fall sein.
> Drei Bereiche: Kampf, Magie, Dieb (wie es in oblivion der Fall ist)
> Und sobald man sich für eine Art entschieden hat, darf man sich die jeweiligen entsprechenden Skills raus suchen.
> Das heißt: Für einen Krieger schwere Rüstung, Zweihandschwerter, Einhandwaffen und Schild etc. Nichts anderes. Keine Magie, keine magischen Stäbe etc.
> ...


 
und was hindert dich daran, dass für dich selber umzusetzen? Und was ist mit Leuten die bei Skyrim Rollenspiel betreiben wollen und ihren Charakter als reisenden Handwerker ala der der Khaajit Karawanen spielen?

Ich finde es auch nicht so optimal, dass bei Skyrim alles zum Leveln beiträgt, aber auf der anderen Seite hat bei Skyrim das Level ohne irgendwelche Gameplaymods zumindest meiner Erfahrung nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss.

Man kann doch heutzutage als Spieler froh sein, dass einem in der Grundversion ein Rollenspiel angeboten wird, dass einem maximale Freiheiten (auch wenn sie teils unsinnig/logisch sind) bietet. Dazu kommen noch sehr gut dokumentierte Modtools und tausende Tutorials zu diesem, mit den man Dinge, wenn sie einem wirklich stören selbst beheben kann. Es wird einem doch alles geboten sein eigenes Spielerlebnis zu schaffen, auch wenn das mal heißt, dass man sich selbst beherrscht und eben nicht Spielmechniken missbraucht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (8. Juni 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> und was hindert dich daran, dass für dich selber umzusetzen? Und was ist mit Leuten die bei Skyrim Rollenspiel betreiben wollen und ihren Charakter als reisenden Handwerker ala der der Khaajit Karawanen spielen?
> 
> Ich finde es auch nicht so optimal, dass bei Skyrim alles zum Leveln beiträgt, aber auf der anderen Seite hat bei Skyrim das Level ohne irgendwelche Gameplaymods zumindest meiner Erfahrung nur einen sehr geringen Einfluss.
> 
> Man kann doch heutzutage als Spieler froh sein, dass einem in der Grundversion ein Rollenspiel angeboten wird, dass einem maximale Freiheiten (auch wenn sie teils unsinnig/logisch sind) bietet. Dazu kommen noch sehr gut dokumentierte Modtools und tausende Tutorials zu diesem, mit den man Dinge, wenn sie einem wirklich stören selbst beheben kann. Es wird einem doch alles geboten sein eigenes Spielerlebnis zu schaffen, auch wenn das mal heißt, dass man sich selbst beherrscht und eben nicht Spielmechniken missbraucht.


 
Eben. Unsinnig und unlogisch sind teils die Stichworte. Es muss eben auch nachvollziehbar sein und das ist die Freiheit in Skyrim eben nicht so, wie die Entwickler es umgesetzt haben. 

Was mich daran hindert, es für mich zu ändern? Ich habe schlicht keine Kenntnisse vom Modden. Und auch gar nicht die Zeit und Geduld, es zu lernen. ^^


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Juni 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eben. Unsinnig und unlogisch sind teils die Stichworte. Es muss eben auch nachvollziehbar sein und das ist die Freiheit in Skyrim eben nicht so, wie die Entwickler es umgesetzt haben.
> 
> Was mich daran hindert, es für mich zu ändern? Ich habe schlicht keine Kenntnisse vom Modden. Und auch gar nicht die Zeit und Geduld, es zu lernen. ^^



auch wenn ich weiß auf was du hinaus willst, muss ich da nochmal ein "ja aber" bringen: auf Skyrim Nexus werden neben Grafikmods auch massenweise Gameplay und Immersionsmods angeboten, die sowas aus dem Wegräumen. Und diese Skyrim-Mods installieren im Vergleich mit anderen Spielmods sich fast von selbst.
Mit dem Nexusmodmanager machen sie das sogar und du musst nurnoch maximal 10 Minuten nach dem dir passenden Mod suchen (wenn man nicht wirklich sehr exotische Wünsche hat)

hier zum Beispiel ein Mod der Multigildenprobleme auflöst.
Enhanced Skyrim Factions - The Companions Guild at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/25869//? noch ein weiterer Mod der von dir angesprochen Problem aus dem Weg räumt


----------



## Gast20180705 (8. Juni 2013)

So noch einen Mod gefunden der dazu beiträgt, dass du Levels nurnoch mit Kampfskills machst und nicht Handeln etc einfliesst:
Non Combat Skills Dont Contribute to Player Level at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2013)

Also, solche Sachen wie "keine Magie, wenn man sich für Kampf-Talente/Ausrüstung entscheidet" oder "keine Rüstungen, wenn man Magier wird" usw. finde ich blöd bei einem Spiel, bei dem man Einzelkämpfer ist. Bei Party-Games wie Baldur's Gate usw. war das aber klasse, da musste man sich dann Gedanken machen, wie man die Gruppe zusammensetzt und beim ausrüsten der Gruppe diese "Regeln" beachten. Und wenn es so wäre, dass man mit anderen Leuten im Multiplayer spielt oder auch "offline" echte Rollenspiele mit anderen Leuten spielt, dann ist es natürlich auch okay, wenn man sich für eine Rolle entscheiden muss, die man spielt.

Aber bei nem Spiel, das man am PC alleine bestreitet, wäre es echt doof, wenn man nach ner Weile dann erst merkt, dass einem viele Dinge verschlossen bleiben, nur weil man gewisse Regeln einhalten muss. Bei weitem nicht jeder hat die Zeit, Skyrim mehrfach durchzuspielen, viele, die im Vergleich zum Normalbürger trotzdem als "Gamer" gelten, haben es noch mal EINmal durch  und neben den "Klassen" gibt es ja auch noch die Rassen - selbst wer es 2-3 mal durchspielen will, der will sicher auch gern mal andere Rassen testen und nicht zuerst mal ne andere Klasse testen "müssen", nur weil er beim ersten durchspielen zB keine Magie verwenden durfte... 

Aber was ich durchaus sinnvoll finden würde sind gewisse "politische" Dinge und Einschränkungen für besonders mächtige Skills, so dass man zwar Zb bei der Magiergilde "etwas lernen kann", aber wenn man dann an die tiefgründigeren Quests und Zauber ranwill, DANN muss man sich wiederum davon lossagen, auch zB Kämpfer-Spezialskills und besondere Ausrüstung zu nutzen und Quests anzunehmen, die nur den besten und loyalsten Kämpfern zugänglich sein sollen.


----------

